# Morgan Stanley Predicts 2018 Plunge in GPU Mining Sales



## Sasqui (Nov 15, 2017)

You never know with Morgan Stanley what their motive really is in putting out news like this, so take it with a grain of salt.

https://www.coindesk.com/morgan-stanley-predicts-2018-plunge-in-gpu-mining-sales/amp/



> An analyst for Morgan Stanley is predicting that the sale of graphics cards (GPUs) for cryptocurrency mining will fall next year, signifying a potential hurdle for sellers like AMD.
> 
> Joseph Moore, according to coverage from Barron's and Benzinga, suggested in a new report published this week that a mixture of network upgrades – including a decline in the overall block reward on the ethereum network from 5 ETH to 3 ETH – would have a tangible impact on miners, who engage in an energy-intensive process to create new transaction blocks.
> 
> As a result, according to Morgan Stanley, companies such as AMD could see their mining-related sales plunge by as much as 50% next year.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2017)

Profits are as high as ever. I think he is full of it and should stick to creating the next housing market crash, you know things he is good at.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 15, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Profits are as high as ever. I think he is full of it and should stick to creating the next housing market crash, you know things he is good at.



LOL.  Yea, I have no love for those guys.  They manipulated Bitcoin by trashing it, it takes a dive... then it's revealed they had a position in it when it rebounds.  Crooks, all of them.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 15, 2017)

The "analyst" is Joseph Moore, who has shares in Intel.

Take a look at all of his recent articles regarding AMD and Intel.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2017)

RCoon said:


> The "analyst" is Joseph Moore, who has shares in Intel.
> 
> Take a look at all of his recent articles regarding AMD and Intel.



If you read anything he writes he basically says company X is good after he buys shares and then sells them. He did it with Micron, Intel and the list goes on. I am sure he is currently trying to short AMD and tank their stock.


----------



## notb (Dec 4, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Profits are as high as ever. I think he is full of it and should stick to creating the next housing market crash, you know things he is good at.


Well, no.
"As high as ever" maybe for you, because you've been doing this for a very long time.
But the latest GPU bubble was a result of mid-2017 peak in profitability. That was the moment when suddenly the whole planet started mining etc.
So he is right - profits are going down and so will the sales of GPUs.

Also, if you analyze AMD stock in November, you'll see there was no reaction to Morgan Stanley's recommendation. Which means that either no one cared (unlikely) or Morgan came late with this forecast and investors already expect this scenario to be very probable.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 4, 2017)

I used to work for Morgan Stanley, got laid off in 2008. They have very talent people but every investment bank have their own shady bunch of people. I dont know this analyst so I wont say anything on him.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2017)

notb said:


> Well, no.
> "As high as ever" maybe for you, because you've been doing this for a very long time.
> But the latest GPU bubble was a result of mid-2017 peak in profitability. That was the moment when suddenly the whole planet started mining etc.
> So he is right - profits are going down and so will the sales of GPUs.
> ...



Profits have actually grown since his predictions so I guess it's all coming true. Oh wait?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Profits have actually grown since his predictions so I guess it's all coming true. Oh wait?



I know you are mocking that company, but the real company you should be mocking is AMD. AMD made a huge business mistake last few years, they should have designed and sold mining specific cards at 400%+ profits per card sold and I promise you those miners would still have made them sell out of stock in a heartbeat. Then perhaps Vega wouldn't behind 50+ frames a second against the 1080 ti because they could have put those gains towards better engineers and moving up Vega 2 timeline, and decimating Intel for AMD loves to brag about how they love the gamers first and foremost unlike Nvidia. Yet here we are... me crossing my fingers and hoping Vega 2 can go toe to toe with the 1180 ti and we all know its going to get literally destroyed yet again... sigh. I hope I am wrong I really do, cause I am sick of Intel and Nvidia's crap.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't see how anyone can predict anything about mining. A new currency could blindside people at any given time. Or am I missing something? That's kind of what sucks about it... for gamers at least.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 8, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> A new currency could blindside people at any given time


  CryptoKitties dude CryptoKitties.     sorry had to add it in there. Next currency is Kitties


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> I know you are mocking that company, but the real company you should be mocking is AMD. AMD made a huge business mistake last few years, they should have designed and sold mining specific cards at 400%+ profits per card sold and I promise you those miners would still have made them sell out of stock in a heartbeat. Then perhaps Vega wouldn't behind 50+ frames a second against the 1080 ti because they could have put those gains towards better engineers and moving up Vega 2 timeline, and decimating Intel for AMD loves to brag about how they love the gamers first and foremost unlike Nvidia. Yet here we are... me crossing my fingers and hoping Vega 2 can go toe to toe with the 1180 ti and we all know its going to get literally destroyed yet again... sigh. I hope I am wrong I really do, cause I am sick of Intel and Nvidia's crap.



That would be hard for me to blame amd or Nvidia for. Mining cards are a hard market for a lot of people to buy into.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 9, 2017)

cdawall said:


> That would be hard for me to blame amd or Nvidia for. Mining cards are a hard market for a lot of people to buy into.



Yet AMD has sold out of GPU's for 2-3 years in a row now for long periods of times because the miners buy them all up...


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> Yet AMD has sold out of GPU's for 2-3 years in a row now for long periods of times because the miners buy them all up...



Honestly, I feel it's more because AMD can't produce enough cards.

NVIDIA is a popular mining option now too, and just as bought up.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> Yet AMD has sold out of GPU's for 2-3 years in a row now for long periods of times because the miners buy them all up...



You blame miners I blame TSMC and GloFo.


----------

